# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Отчеты сервиса лечения VirusInfo  >  Вместо страниц код (заявка №112363)

## CyberHelper

Пользователь обратился в сервис 911, указав на следующие проблемы в работе его компьютера:
Вместо интернетовских  страниц на многих сайтах отображается код
Дата обращения: 13.10.2011 9:43:34
Номер заявки: 112363

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

*13.10.2011 11:00:05* на зараженном компьютере были обнаружены следующие вредоносные файлы:
 *C:\\Windows\\System32\\abppm.dll* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 37376 байт дата файла: 13.04.2010 17:35:16 версия: "1.1" *C:\\Windows\\system32\\gdzxzza.dll* - Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Cidox.wq
 размер: 49152 байт дата файла: 12.10.2011 12:51:52 *C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\house.scr* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 3717877 байт дата файла: 26.09.2007 16:03:46 версия: "2, 1, 0, 80" копирайты: "Copyright (c) Finalhit Ltd 2002-03" *C:\\Windows\\System32\\Drivers\\sptd.sys* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 721904 байт дата файла: 19.09.2009 12:55:34 версия: "1.58.0.0 built by: WinDDK" копирайты: "Copyright (C) 2004" *M:\\autorun.inf* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 52 байт дата файла: 05.11.2008 13:19:36 *C:\\Users\\Admin\\AppData\\Local\\Temp\\_uninst_50  984954.bat* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 364 байт дата файла: 13.10.2011 1:15:38 *C:\\Users\\Admin\\AppData\\Roaming\\Microsoft\\Int  ernet Explorer\\Quick Launch\\smshunter.swf* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 23847 байт дата файла: 15.10.2009 11:59:04 *c:\\users\\admin\\appdata\\roaming\\netprotocol.ex  e* - Backdoor.Win32.Buterat.cuy
 размер: 196136 байт дата файла: 13.10.2011 0:21:20 детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред BackDoor.Butirat.25 *C:\\Windows\\System32\\Drivers\\sptd.sys* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 721904 байт версия: "1.58.0.0 built by: WinDDK" копирайты: "Copyright (C) 2004"

----------

